# Hurricane to Snowstorm!?



## MikeLWB (Sep 12, 2012)

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/index.php?option=com_community&view=groups&task=viewdiscussion&topicid=10418&groupid=37&Itemid=179

Above is our latest blog on Tropical Storm Sandy and its possible future impacts on the Northeastern US. The latest European Model is showing a hurricane to extratropical cyclone to snowstorm for some!!!!

In the attachment you can see the model showing a band of 5" of snowfall in 3hrs across the higher terrain in Western PA! (Sorry don't know how to post images in the blog).

First thing we are watching is the storms path over rough terrain in Cuba and how it reacts shortly after. This will give us an indication on if a major storm poses a threat to the Northeast. If it passes Cuba with no problems a major storm is likely and will most likely pose a threat for a snow event for some higher terrains depending on location of storm track.


----------

